# 821 - Grounding out on Ferries?



## Bubblehead

Hi

We take delivery of our new 821 this week and have booked to go to Europe in August.

Is there a risk of grounding out when driving on / off the ferry (Norfolk line) Has it happened to any owners?

I have looked at airride for the new van but most companies dont do it for tag vans or its £2000+

Are my fears ill founded?

Stupid question time  

What is the best way to level a tag axle

Andy


----------



## tramp

hi bubblehead,
not having had a tag axel but driven allsorts hgv and seen many with your conserns.

usual leveling via fiamma jumbo chocks on front wheels[weight 5 ton] saves carrying 4 chocks but also usefull is lenght of scaffold board cut to lenght for back axel and kept in garage for those sinking feelings will take the weight no probs and you can jack up on it to retreve sinking camper.

If it looks dodggy going in forward go backwards  the overhang is less and the turning circle is different, if you aint had a tag axel before try a practice on a large dissused carpark with turnning forwards and back.

thats what my hgv instructer said and its supprising how different it is forwards or backwards, But the only prob on ferries ois you would then need to leave forward :roll:

we always use tunnel as do a lot of tags with no probs.

tramp


----------



## rft

We used Norfolk Line when we had the 747 without any problem. Although it's a tag I don't know if there is a difference with the overhang.

Much prefer the tunnel though.


----------



## 101825

We have a Euramobil 745 tag with a long and low overhang. We regularly gound out on the towbar. I find that driving on/off at an angle helps things.

I'm planning to build some "skids" to make sure I don't get stuck. The normal channel ferries don't cause problems, but some other ferries (e.g. Romania) have much bigger steps and steep ramps.

Rog


----------



## Rapide561

*TAG*

Hi

Ferries - I have not grounded my Swift tag axle.

Levelling - forget the Fiamma stuff if you need to level side to side. I use a long plank of wood with another shorter plank screwed to the top - making a gentle step up.

Russell

PS - go to the timber yard and ask for a poke in the skip for free off cuts in return for a snog/pack of biscuits/fiver for the tea funds etc.


----------



## NeilandDebs

Hello
We have an 821 and have full timed for 2 years now. We have used both the chunnel and ferries. We have not grounded on either. If I think that a grounding is in the offing then I go up/down at an angle and as slow as I can (never mind the horns /staff indicating for you to go faster), this has always done the trick. I have however grounded on a couple of campsites and also at a couple of junctions going from/to major to minor roads.

As far as getting Ellie level I carry two planks cut to the length of the locker by the habitation door and four (2 lots of 2 different thicknesses) the length of the two back wheels. Also several bits of the thick plank cut into bits of about 6'' just in case. We have found that unless it is for a stay longer than 1 night most cases you will not need to bother levelling her.

Hope this helps!! Good choice of van by the way.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: TAG*



Rapide561 said:


> Ferries - I have not grounded my Swift tag axle.


Nor we with our Hymer Tag.

We carry 3 heavy duty ramps only, and have never needed any other levelling aid in four years.

If the pitch feels soft underfoot, don't drive or reverse onto it. If you have no choice, keep the driving wheels on firm ground, especially FWD.

Just be aware, and you'll be fine.

Jock.


----------



## ob1

Most of the middle/larger sized Burstners have around 60% of overhang which is not ideal. However we have owned two, including a tag axle, and have never grounded boarding the ferries.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

We have a 25ft double wheel LeVoyager and worried about its first ferry and grounding. Took Norfolk Line Dover-Dunkirk and were very pleased to find their ramps very much flatter than most, so no worries...
Patrick

PS. Have airide but forgot to pump it up 8O


----------



## 108777

Used to work on ro-ro's with stern doors and occasionaly when the door angle was bad we would bring the vehicles over at an angle as mentioned above, it certainly helped. There should be an officer on duty at the doors, who would see you over the hump if in doubt.

Mike


----------



## SanDel

Hi 
We have 821 for nearly two years now, and have used both P&O,Seafrance and have never grounded. With the inbuilt slope to the front getting level needs a bit of working at, just take your time and don't get worked up over it as we did at first.


----------



## 96299

SanDel said:


> Hi
> We have 821 for nearly two years now, and have used both P&O,Seafrance and have never grounded. With the inbuilt slope to the front getting level needs a bit of working at, just take your time and don't get worked up over it as we did at first.


Hi

Do you reckon motorhomes with large overhangs would be ok on ferries like the Calmac one's? I want to do Mull and Skye this year with our Burstner Argos and would really like an answer to this as I am about to book. Thanks.

steve


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

just got back from our trip and had no problems with the ferry ramps. I did however remover the lower ends of the stabilising jacks which are held in place with an R pin as they were to lowest points. I also drove very slowly over the ends of the ramps as advised here.

Andy


----------



## snobbis

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> We take delivery of our new 821 this week and have booked to go to Europe in August.
> 
> Is there a risk of grounding out when driving on / off the ferry (Norfolk line) Has it happened to any owners?
> 
> I have looked at airride for the new van but most companies dont do it for tag vans or its £2000+
> 
> Are my fears ill founded?
> 
> Stupid question time
> 
> What is the best way to level a tag axle
> 
> Andy


Hi
Had problem advised to approach ramp at an angle which reduces angle of approach and reduces risk of grounding. Hope this helps
trick or treat


----------



## dghr272

7 year old thread resurrected, is this a record ?


----------



## HarleyDave

Easy mistake to make when you are new to the site and are itching to make your first post...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 96299

Well, while we're at it.. we ground out with our Burstner 747 tag just last summer on the Calmac Corran ferry in Scotland. Said to the guy about the possibility of touching out, but he said we'll be fine - NOT. Even tried it at an angle but no joy I'm affraid. We had to go round the long way, but it was a beautiful drive and glad we done it.:smile2:

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

+1 for driving at an angle to the ramp. 

Don't understand the physics but it worked for us!


----------



## dghr272

JWW said:


> +1 for driving at an angle to the ramp.
> 
> Don't understand the physics but it worked for us!


Same here Jean, last year at Cherbourg the ramp crew guy went mental when I disembarked at an angle, I just gave the Gallic shoulder shrug and smiled :grin2:


----------



## peribro

I don't know about all vans but mine has a steel box frame underneath at the back behind the rear axle and it's that frame (and sometime the towball) that takes the impact. I've grounded all over the place - campsites, petrol stations and even sharp turns on road inclines but to date no damage has been done to the van nor the steel frame. I keep thinking I ought to get some earplugs to block out the awful grating, grinding sound when it does happen!


----------



## mcpezza

This thread got me interested then I saw the original date. We changed to an 821 earlier this year and are off across the Channel this week.

We have air suspension so the back can be lifted if necessary but so far only the exhaust has grounded, on the road hump leaving Brownhills car park in Newark!

Mike


----------

